# The Queen has stripped prince Andrew of his title and military titles,  and all his patronages..



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2022)

_Prince Andrew was today stripped of his military titles, royal patronages and HRH honorific by the Queen, who said he will have to face his ****** assault lawsuit as a 'private citizen'. 

The Duke of York was born an HRH but will no longer be allowed to use it in any capacity, signalling his mother's attempt to distance the Royal Family from the ninth in line to the throne as he faces a humiliating trial in the US.  

The decision to shred Andrew's military ties is likely to be particularly painful for the Royal Navy veteran, who served with distinction as a helicopter pilot during the Falklands War.

It comes after a day after a US judge unequivocally rejected the prince's bid to have his sex abuse case thrown out, leaving him facing the prospect of being cross-examined for seven hours on camera with embarrassing questions on everything from his sex life and 'private parts'.  

Andrew has been urged to settle out of court with his accuser royal's accuser Virginia Roberts Giuffre 'for the sake of his mother', who celebrates her Platinum Jubilee this year. But he could face difficulties given Ms Giuffre is said to be pushing for 'her day in court'.   

Buckingham Palace announced the Queen's decision to cast Andrew out of the royal fold in a statement released this afternoon.  _

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...and-Queen-strips-Andrew-military-honours.html


----------



## Pepper (Jan 13, 2022)

Double


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Double


Indeed...and further to that, he's her favourite ''child'', so for her to do this... I would imagine she has some kind of proof that he's up to his neck in guilt.... the  Royal family mantra was always  Never Complain   Never Explain... this  is probably the last thing anyone was ever expecting..


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jan 13, 2022)

Must have been hard for her. As for him, I hope he gets what he deserves. We’ll see if he can sweat on the witness stand.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 13, 2022)

sounds like Mum has finally reached the saturation point...


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Prince Andrew was today stripped of his military titles, royal patronages and HRH honorific


Poor man, if this gets worse he may be reduced to my status!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 13, 2022)

All I can say is, Wow.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> sounds like Mum has finally reached the saturation point...


Can you imagine at the ripe old age of almost 96 years old having to deal with a 61 year old son, and strip him of everything .. including his dignity..  how difficult that must have been knowing that her son will go down in history with a Big Black mark over his head forever...


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 13, 2022)

Andrew has been a "naughty" little boy.  Imagine, chasing underage girls!  Can he not find women his age?  If he cannot show some self-control, he does not deserve to be called "his highness."  Perhaps, "his lowness" if there is such a title?  It's good to see that there are some consequences for these types of people.  Oh, for the shame!  I wonder if he has/had a wife?  If he has I bet he really put himself "in the doghouse."  No nuky tonight Andy!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 13, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Andrew has been a "naughty" little boy.  Imagine, chasing underage girls!  Can he not find women his age?  If he cannot show some self-control, he does not deserve to be called "his highness."  Perhaps, "his lowness" if there is such a title?  It's good to see that there are some consequences for these types of people.  Oh, for the shame!  I wonder if he has/had a wife?  If he has I bet he really put himself "in the doghouse."  No nuky tonight Andy!


He's still tied up with that Fergie girl, Sarah, right @hollydolly?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2022)

Pepper said:


> He's still tied up with that Fergie girl, Sarah, right @hollydolly?


yep definitely right...she's like a limpet she knew what side her bread was buttered, and she knew where the bodies were buried so he couldn't get rid of her..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Andrew has been a "naughty" little boy.  Imagine, chasing underage girls!  Can he not find women his age?  If he cannot show some self-control, he does not deserve to be called "his highness."  Perhaps, "his lowness" if there is such a title?  It's good to see that there are some consequences for these types of people.  Oh, for the shame!  I wonder if he has/had a wife?  If he has I bet he really put himself "in the doghouse."  No nuky tonight Andy!


Of course...he was married to Fergie... Sarah Ferguson..they have 2 daughters in their 30s''. they were divorced in 1996 after she was found cheating on him..  ''toe gate''..., but she still lives with him, altho' she insists they are not and never will be romantically involved..


----------



## Pinky (Jan 13, 2022)

I have great respect for the Queen, for doing the right thing, difficult as it is.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2022)

Holly, I am wondering.... 
Is it possible that she can take this action, and yet maintain her own _personal_ attachment with him?  Or does this amount to a total, complete disowning, and personal rejection as well, of him by her?

Myself not having any comprehension of that system, Could she have made this specific decision, solely or primarily, in order to spare the _country_ of being attached to him, and the country from bearing any financial responsibilities, as well?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Holly, I am wondering....
> Is it possible that she can take this action, and yet maintain her own _personal_ attachment with him?  Or does this amount to a total, complete disowning, and personal rejection as well, of him by her?
> 
> Myself not having any comprehension of that system, Could she have made this specific decision, solely or primarily, in order to spare the _country_ of being attached to him, and the country from bearing any financial responsibilities, as well?


Oh no, she won't be personally disowning him, that's for sure... but she has essentially disowned him from the public and he will now no longer be known as HRH.. or be called that by any member of the public... ..This country would not have paid for his court case.. but it could be as you surmise that she's removed him completely from office so he's not paid out of the public purse..I'm absolutely certain she will ensure from her _own_ personl purse he will never have to go around with a begging bowl.., and of course when she dies he will be entitled to a quarter of her Estate, and I'm sure she had that in  mind too.. , so he will  just become a rich old pervy playboy...when she dies... and not have to work for a penny of it..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yep definitely right...she's like a limpet she knew what side her bread was buttered, and she knew where the bodies were buried so he couldn't get rid of her..



And what effects does this , and will this, now have on Sarah Ferguson?

Obviously, it's all a miserable mess, for his daughters!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Oh no, she won't be personally disowning him, that's for sure... but she has essentially disowned him from the public and he will now no longer be known as HRH.. or be called that by any member of the public... ..This country would not have paid for his court case.. but it could e as you surmise that she's removed him completely from office so he's not paid out of the public purse..I'm absolutely certain she will ensure from her own purse he will never have to go around with a begging bowl.., and of course when she dies he will be entitled to a quarter of her Estate, and I'm sure she had that in  mind too.. , so he will  just become a rich old pervy playboy...when she dies... and not have to work for a penny of it..



Thank you for this explanation, Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Thank you for this explanation, Holly.


well it's only my personal opinion... but you're welcome...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2022)

Kaila said:


> And what effects does this , and will this, now have on Sarah Ferguson?
> 
> Obviously, it's all a miserable mess, for his daughters!


It'll have little effect on fergie..she's always known about his 'ways''.. shall we say.. but she sticks to him like mud on a claypot because without his money and his home she'd be on the streets..

His daughters are grown and with children of their own..  the fact they're father has been publicly shamed in this way will be a terrible blow to them I'm sure, but I'm certain they think this is all a conspiracy and their father is innocent of all charges...


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2022)

Wow!
Now if only she would strip Haz and his wife of their titles, or at least remove them from the Royal Family page.


----------



## Trish (Jan 13, 2022)

In effect, the Royal family are distancing themselves from him and all that he might or might not have done.  While I think he is arrogant and his continued association with Epstein (after he knew of the allegations) reflect badly on him and add weight to the accusations, he has not been convicted of anything.


----------



## Trish (Jan 13, 2022)

Tish said:


> Wow!
> Now if only she would strip Haz and his wife of their titles, or at least remove them from the Royal Family page.


This is the thing with Harry and Meghan.  If they had decided they wanted no part of Royal life and had left to live quietly and be financially independent, they could be admired but, what they did was just set up their own "Royal" household across the pond and proceed to exploit the very thing they claimed they were escaping from!


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2022)

Trish said:


> This is the thing with Harry and Meghan.  If they had decided they wanted no part of Royal life and had left to live quietly and be financially independent, they could be admired but, what they did was just set up their own "Royal" household across the pond and proceed to exploit the very thing they claimed they were escaping from!


I agree with you 100% and the thing that really gets on my nerves is that Harry is exploiting his mother's memory.
I get that they have a contract with Netflix and can't bite the hand that feeds them, but seriously is that any excuse to drag his mother's memory through the mud? Not to mention all the lies they have spread and how he keeps throwing his father under the bus any chance he gets.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Of course...he was married to Fergie... Sarah Ferguson..they have 2 daughters in their 30s''. they were divorced in 1996 after she was found cheating on him..  ''toe gate''..., but she still lives with him, altho' she insists they are not and never will be romantically involved..



Neither Fergie nor Andrew has aged particularly well.  "Rode hard and put up wet" is what we say in the US.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 13, 2022)

Strange but I read that he had done it himself and the Queen accepted it.  Don't know which is right.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 13, 2022)

Did a little research and it seems based on history Andrew has acted a lot like past royalty.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/oral-history-the-sex-lives-of-the-kings-and-queens-of-england


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 13, 2022)

Farting Fergie & Randy Andy, what an embarrassment to our country.
Is the defrocked (former) Prince Andrew worried? Of course not, he isn't sweating at all.

I have no doubt Prince Andrew will walk away from all of the accusations alleged toward 
him without any consequences! No sweat


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 13, 2022)

Tish said:


> Now if only she would strip Haz and his wife of their titles, or at least remove them from the Royal Family page.



Yep.  Harry--if he can do wise for once and I doubt it--had better take note.  His brother will be King someday and I doubt will ever forgive him for selling out the family ...especially cashing in on their mother's death.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2022)

terry123 said:


> Strange but I read that he had done it himself and the Queen accepted it.  Don't know which is right.


yes who knows what's right and what's not... except for the fact he is no longer HRH.. or has money coming in from his titles and patronages... I feel tho' that given that he's refused to go in front of a judge , because he's ''innocent''.. why then would he be the one to choose to remove himself essentially as a royal.. and a royal who was working on behalf of the firm  and being handsomely paid for it ?... I can't imagine it was his choice...


----------



## timoc (Jan 13, 2022)

*I'll bet* it will rankle, His Royal Hardon, being called Mr Windsor.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 13, 2022)

He hasn't been convicted of a crime nor is he on trial for having committed one.  He's being sued for money and that's it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 13, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> He hasn't been convicted of a crime nor is he on trial for having committed one


Perhaps due to being past the statute of limitations?


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 13, 2022)

I doubt it as it is my understanding the girl was of consensual age in the UK where the deed allegedly took place.  Probably will all be settled out of court anyhow.


----------



## Trish (Jan 13, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> He hasn't been convicted of a crime nor is he on trial for having committed one.  He's being sued for money and that's it.


You are quite right of course, I wrongly used the term "convicted" in my post.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 13, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I doubt it as it is my understanding the girl was of consensual age in the UK where the deed allegedly took place.  Probably will all be settled out of court anyhow.


Does the US have a consensual age, or is it different from State to State? Was the marriage of Jerry Lee Lewis to his 13 year-old cousin legal?
https://www.quora.com/Myra-was-only...d-Why-was-the-marriage-not-considered-illegal


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 13, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> *Neither Fergie nor Andrew has aged particularly well. * "Rode hard and put up wet" is what we say in the US.


The public persona of these two seem to be a constant rutting state and maybe too much alcohol & Twinkies.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 13, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Does the US have a consensual age, or is it different from State to State? Was the marriage of Jerry Lee Lewis to his 13 year-old cousin legal?
> https://www.quora.com/Myra-was-only...d-Why-was-the-marriage-not-considered-illegal


Age of consent is by state law.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 13, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Age of consent is by state law.


 
Also, that was back in the 50s.  Laws (and attitudes) have changed since then.  Alabama now requires parental consent for those aged 16 or 17.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 13, 2022)

terry123 said:


> Strange but I read that he had done it himself and the Queen accepted it.  Don't know which is right.


Yes, @terry123 -

"On 20 November 2019, a statement from Buckingham Palace announced that Prince Andrew was suspending his public duties "for the foreseeable future". The decision, made with the consent of the Queen, was accompanied by insistence that the Duke sympathised with Epstein's victims.[1"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince_Andrew_&_the_Epstein_Scandal#Background


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Can you imagine at the ripe old age of almost 96 years old having to deal with a 61 year old son, and strip him of everything .. including his dignity..  how difficult that must have been knowing that her son will go down in history with a Big Black mark over his head forever...


The trial is not until October so her Jubilee celebration will be overshadowed by all the unseemly details that come out during pretrial events. Her favorite brought it all on on the Royal Family.

This could all have been avoided if the high priced British lawyers and PR specialists had impressed upon Andrew and the Queen to settle a long time ago. Should have nipped it in the bud.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> The trial is not until October so her Jubilee celebration will be overshadowed by all the unseemly details that come out during pretrial events. Her favorite brought it all on on the Royal Family.
> 
> This could all have been avoided if the high priced British lawyers and PR specialists had impressed upon Andrew and the Queen to settle a long time ago. Should have nipped it in the bud.


Couldn't agree more...


----------



## mrstime (Jan 13, 2022)

It must really hurt the queen, as he was her favorite.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 13, 2022)

It sounds like an attempt to make Andrew judgment proof and limit the amount of any financial settlement.

I was reading that Andrew's Swiss chalet valued at an estimated £17m pounds is currently for sale.

I'm sure that money will disappear in a complicated game of _smoke and mirrors_ before any settlement is reached.

The only person I feel bad for in all of this is the Queen.

IMO all of the people involved including Ms. Giuffre knew what a sick and dangerous game they were involved in from the start.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 13, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Did a little research and it seems based on history Andrew has acted a lot like past royalty.
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/oral-history-the-sex-lives-of-the-kings-and-queens-of-england


Wow. But oddly it never mentioned Prince Phillip who cheated on the queen for years.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Wow. But oddly it never mentioned Prince Phillip who cheated on the queen for years.


there's no prooof of that at all. He certainly had close  female friends,  but I'm not aware of any proof he cheated on the queen...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> It sounds like an attempt to make Andrew judgment proof and limit the amount of any financial settlement.
> 
> I was reading that Andrew's Swiss chalet valued at an estimated £17m pounds is currently for sale.
> 
> ...


see this is another slimeball thing. he bought that Chalet from a socialite friend. back in 2014.. and agreed to pay in instalments ( both he and Sarah).. but they never paid the final 5 million... and then only last week he agreed to pay the friend her money finally..  but only so he can put the chalet on the market for £18 million.... what a sleazeball ...


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 13, 2022)

I am reminded of the old adage about chickens always coming home to roost.
When they do, they expect to be fed.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> see this is another slimeball thing. he bought that Chalet from a soialite friend. back in 2014.. and agreed to pay in installments ( both he and Sarah).. but they never paid the final 5 million... and then only last week he agreed to pay the friend her money finally..  but only so he can put the chalet on the market for £18 million.... what a sleazeball ...


Speaking of slimy dealings:

"In the end, she [Sarah Ferguson] managed to avoid bankruptcy, in part because of the $19,000 bail-out from Epstein, made after he had served time for ****** offences against a minor."

https://www.newsweek.com/sarah-fergusons-money-troubles-prince-andrews-jeffrey-epstein-1473562


----------



## Shero (Jan 13, 2022)

I love the British Queen and feel sorry for her. When she dies however, Britain should become a Republic like France, since the rest of the royals are useless.


----------



## ohioboy (Jan 13, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I doubt it as it is my understanding the girl was of consensual age in the UK where the deed allegedly took place.  Probably will all be settled out of court anyhow.


No, the complaint states the ****** abuse took place in New York and was filed under New York's Long Arm Statute. We have all heard of the Long Arm of the law metaphor.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 13, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> New York's Long Arm Statute


Does that apply to criminal as well as civil?


----------



## ohioboy (Jan 13, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Does that apply to criminal as well as civil?


Yes, but only the Govt. can long arm a person, one example is Extradition.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> No, the complaint states the ****** abuse took place in New York and was filed under New York's Long Arm Statute. We have all heard of the Long Arm of the law metaphor.


Yes I believe it was just the damming picture that was taken in Maxwells' house in London... ..the actual abuse was committed in NY and on an Island owned by Epstein


----------



## ohioboy (Jan 13, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Does that apply to criminal as well as civil?


NY's Long Arm Civil Code.

https://casetext.com/statute/consol...nal-jurisdiction-by-acts-of-non-domiciliaries


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> there's no prooof of that at all. He certainly had close  female friends,  but I'm not aware of any proof he cheated on the queen...


No, no proof but has always been believed by many.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 13, 2022)

Met him once, very briefly, in the 1980s in a business situation.  Much better atmosphere.  Fergie was there too.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 13, 2022)

Good for his a*s! He's a disgrace to the royal family and I would have been disappointed if this was swept under the rug (again). I'm sure it hurt the queen to have to do this but IMO it was the right thing to do.


----------



## kburra (Jan 13, 2022)

All the money in he world means nothing,Both him and Harry have both turned out to be a right couple of Tossers!!


----------



## Trish (Jan 14, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> The trial is not until October so her Jubilee celebration will be overshadowed by all the unseemly details that come out during pretrial events. Her favorite brought it all on on the Royal Family.
> 
> This could all have been avoided if the high priced British lawyers and PR specialists had impressed upon *Andrew and the Queen* to settle a long time ago. Should have nipped it in the bud.


Agree although, Andrew being a grown-up, he shouldn't need mum to hold his hand.


----------



## Trish (Jan 14, 2022)

Shero said:


> I love the British Queen and feel sorry for her. When she dies however, Britain should become a Republic like France, since the rest of the royals are useless.


The only problem with that is that we could end up with, say, President Boris!


----------



## Trish (Jan 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Yes I believe it was just the damming picture that was taken in Maxwells' house in London... ..the actual abuse was committed in NY and on an Island owned by Epstein


I may be wrong but I seem to remember seeing that photo years ago, probably in The News of the World, and I thought there was another photo of them standing very close to each other on the deck of a yacht.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2022)

Trish said:


> I may be wrong but I seem to remember seeing that photo years ago, probably in The News of the World, and I thought there was another photo of them standing very close to each other on the deck of a yacht.


yes that's what I'm saying...the picture with Maxwell, PA, and the victim was taken in London when she was 17... and the victim(s) was also taken to Epsteins boats , pivate plane and onto his Island..  as well


----------



## Chris21E (Jan 14, 2022)

No words...


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes that's what I'm saying...the picture with Maxwell, PA, and the victim was taken in London when she was 17... and the victim(s) was also taken to Epsteins boats , pivate plane and onto his Island..  as well


Oh yes, those girls lived the high life and no doubt enjoyed every moment!. I have no sympathy whatsoever with them.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 15, 2022)

I really can't get saddened by Andrew losing the tittle, "His Royal Highness". The sad part is why he lost it.


----------



## chic (Jan 15, 2022)

I feel sorry for her at her advanced age having to go through something like this. Americans don't have titles so I don't completely get it, but I can understand the anguish of a mother over a favorite son.  

Does Ned become Duke of York now that his brother is stripped of that title?


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 15, 2022)

The Royal Family is a PR firm. Their existence is to be living British icons, symbols, and tourist attractions. The Queen bestows medals and titles.  From a PR viewpoint, I'm amazed at how badly managed Andrew's predicament has been. The man has done everything to appear as a first-class cad.
I'm a dumb "Merkin", he's not HRH, but is he still  "Prince"?


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes that's what I'm saying...the picture with Maxwell, PA, and the victim was taken in London when she was 17... and the victim(s) was also taken to Epsteins boats , pivate plane and onto his Island..  as well


Isn't the age of consent 17 in the UK?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

Butterfly said:


> Isn't the age of consent 17 in the UK?


No, 16...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> The Royal Family is a PR firm. Their existence is to be living British icons, symbols, and tourist attractions. The Queen bestows medals and titles.  From a PR viewpoint, I'm amazed at how badly managed Andrew's predicament has been. The man has done everything to appear as a first-class cad.
> I'm a dumb "Merkin", he's not HRH, but is he still  "Prince"?


yes he's a Prince by Birth...for the mere fact he was born to a Monarch


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

chic said:


> I feel sorry for her at her advanced age having to go through something like this. Americans don't have titles so I don't completely get it, but I can understand the anguish of a mother over a favorite son.
> 
> Does Ned become Duke of York now that his brother is stripped of that title?


Ned?


----------



## ohioboy (Jan 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Ned?


Edward.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

Good lord..''Ned ?.... that's what we call donkeys here...


----------



## ohioboy (Jan 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Good lord..''Ned ?.... that's what we call donkeys here...


Emily Dickinson's nephew was Edward (Ned) Dickinson, that's how I recognized who he meant.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> Emily Dickinson's nephew was Edward (Ned) Dickinson, that's how I recognized who he meant.


prince Edward has always been Edward.... I wouldn't have a clue what they intend doing with the Duke of York title... I suspect it will all depend on the outcome of the Lawsuit against him... apparently all of these ptronages and titles have been removed to allow him to appear in court as a common man ...well as common as they can make a Prince.. so if he wins he'll probably get them all back...


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 16, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Oh yes, those girls lived the high life and no doubt enjoyed every moment!. I have no sympathy whatsoever with them.


Many of "those girls" were 14 and 15 when they were abused.  Being coerced into "massaging" a pedophile isn't anybody's idea of the high life.


----------



## ohioboy (Jan 16, 2022)

Ned is just a Nic.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 16, 2022)

Is there going to be a monarchy and a "Royal Family" after this is all over?  Or will they just give up on it as an idea whose time has passed?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> Ned is just a Nic.


yes but it's not common here to use Ned as a nickname for  the name Edward ( eddie, Ed.. yes)...  and definitely  not for the prince...


----------



## rgp (Jan 16, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> Is there going to be a monarchy and a "Royal Family" after this is all over?  Or will they just give up on it as an idea whose time has passed?  Inquiring minds want to know.




   Should have heppened years ago IMO........but hey that's just me.


----------



## Jules (Jan 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes but it's not common here to use Ned as a nickname for  the name Edward ( eddie, Ed.. yes)...  and definitely  not for the prince...


The common nickname for Edward is Ted.  Doesn’t make any sense either.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

Jules said:


> The common nickname for Edward is Ted.  Doesn’t make any sense either.


yes that's another, altho' that's lost favour in this country from a long time ago...but again never for Prince  Edward Earl of Essex


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Prince Andrew was today stripped of his military titles, royal patronages and HRH honorific by the Queen, who said he will have to face his ****** assault lawsuit as a 'private citizen'.


What will happen if he is found not guilty, or the charges are somehow shown to be false?

Will he get all this back with an apology?

Have to admit I do think he is guilty, like a lot of people.  However like most of those folks I have no evidentiary basis for my beliefs...


----------



## chic (Jan 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Ned?


Edward. Her youngest son. Someone will have to be Duke of York now won't they? I though the royal family called him Ned. Please forgive the ugly American who knows nothing of royalty.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 16, 2022)

chic said:


> the ugly American


I doubt you are ugly, LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

chic said:


> Edward. Her youngest son. Someone will have to be Duke of York now won't they? I though the royal family called him Ned. Please forgive the ugly American who knows nothing of royalty.


Apparently.. and I've just found this out tonight... PA is not to lose the title of the Duke of York even tho' he won't any longer be addressed as HRH...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I doubt you are ugly, LOL


you'd be right, our Chic, is very beautiful...


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 16, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Oh yes, those girls lived the high life and no doubt enjoyed every moment!. I have no sympathy whatsoever with them.


Assuming you have never been trafficked for sex?  Your insensitive comment is not surprising, considering your negative comments about the US.  

"What worries me is that *so many British people believe that it is true and do their utmost to copy America in everything.....which is why our country is now on a downward slope to the gutter." *

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...ica-is-better-than-the-uk.67929/#post-1980779

And by the way, as someone who lives in the US...


----------



## Sunny (Jan 17, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> Is there going to be a monarchy and a "Royal Family" after this is all over?  Or will they just give up on it as an idea whose time has passed?  Inquiring minds want to know.


The only way that would ever happen is by a major uprising of the British people. It would probably take another revolution. I doubt very much that that will happen any time in the foreseeable future, unless the royal behavior is so bad that it just can't be tolerated any longer. The Queen seems to manage to keep things on an even keel, no matter what.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 17, 2022)

If the Royal kids keep picking Middle Class as partners rather than each other pretty soon, there will be so much mixture that where is the famed Royal Blood?  When there are no REAL Royals left, it will end, or so thinkest I.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 17, 2022)

Sunny said:


> The only way that would ever happen is by a major uprising of the British people. It would probably take another revolution. I doubt very much that that will happen any time in the foreseeable future, unless the royal behavior is so bad that it just can't be tolerated any longer. The Queen seems to manage to keep things on an even keel, no matter what.


 Yes, but she's almost a hundred years old.  The prospects after her are pretty bleak.  Anyway, it's not my tax dollars that they are squandering.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 17, 2022)

IMO the unrelenting waves of immigrants will eventually destroy the monarchy simply because it holds no meaning for them. 

_“Something as curious as the monarchy won’t survive unless you take account of people’s attitudes. After all, if people don’t want it, they won’t have it.”_ - Prince Charles


----------



## chic (Jan 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> you'd be right, our Chic, is very beautiful...


Thank you dear @hollydolly.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 17, 2022)

Pepper said:


> If the Royal kids keep picking Middle Class as partners rather than each other pretty soon, there will be so much mixture that where is the famed Royal Blood?  When there are no REAL Royals left, it will end, or so thinkest I.


I think it's common knowledge that Prince Phillip and the Queen had the same royal blood. They were cousins. Maybe some of the current royals prefer more distance to avoid getting too close to inbreeding.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> I think it's common knowledge that Prince Phillip and the Queen had the same royal blood. They were cousins. Maybe some of the current royals prefer more distance to avoid getting too close to inbreeding.


well they were pretty distant cousins... they were 3rd cousins technically...


_Prince Philip and the Queen are in fact related and both direct relatives of Queen Victoria. Prince Philip was born on the Greek Island of Corfu in 1921 as Philippos Schleswig-Holstein Sonderburg-Glucksburg, according to Reuters. He is the fifth child and the only son of Prince Andrew of Greece and Princess Alice of Battenberg, who was of British descent, according to the British royal family’s website.


According to Town & Country, Princess Alice, Prince Philip’s mother, is the direct relative of Queen Victoria. Princess Alice was born in 1885 in the presence of her great-grandmother, Queen Victoria, at Windsor Castle, where Philip also died. That makes Philip Queen Victoria’s great-great-grandson.


While Philip is related to Queen Victoria on his maternal side, Queen Elizabeth II is related to Queen Victoria on her paternal side. Queen Elizabeth II and her sister Princess Margaret’s father is King George VI, who was the great-grandson of Queen Victoria. This makes Queen Elizabeth II the great-great-granddaughter of Queen Victoria and Philip’s third cousin.


Though Prince Philip and the Queen were third cousins, they didn’t meet through shared family. Instead, the Queen (who was then known as Princess Elizabeth) and Philip met at the wedding of Princess Marina of Greece and Denmark and Prince George, Duke of Kent, in 1934. The Queen was 8 at the time, while
_


----------



## Pepper (Jan 17, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> I think it's common knowledge that Prince Phillip and the Queen had the same royal blood. They were cousins. Maybe some of the current royals prefer more distance to avoid getting too close to inbreeding.


Fine.  Then they have no real relation to the Crown and isn't that what it's all about?  Why should the shopkeeper's daughter be Queen?  Or son be king?  What connection do they have to the throne?


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 17, 2022)

My family and friends refer to me by my royal title, HRH Duke of Earl.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 17, 2022)

All this talk about royalty inspired me to watch The Queen, for the second time. It's on HBO.  After Diana's death, the Queen's coldness and refusal to express sympathy, not even to hang a flag at half-staff (mainly because Prince Philip nearly had a fit at the mere suggestion), all of that nearly finished off the monarchy. Of course, this was just a movie, and may have not been accurate.

But at the end, she comes around, attends the memorial service, and delivers a moving address to the crowd. How many of us would even be that nice to an ex-daughter-in-law?  If that version of what happened was true, Her Majesty is certainly able to see the writing on the wall.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Fine.  Then they have no real relation to the Crown and isn't that what it's all about?  Why should the shopkeeper's daughter be Queen?  Or son be king?  What connection do they have to the throne?


well , as it turns out the Airline Cabin crew daughter is going to be Queen soon.. Catherine Middleton ( Duchess of Cambridge, William's wife)  is straight from a working class family...


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> well , as it turns out the Airline Cabin crew daughter is going to be Queen soon.. Catherine Middleton ( Duchess of Cambridge, William's wife)  is straight from a working class family...



Doesn't she have to wait around until Charles gets his turn?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> Doesn't she have to wait around until Charles gets his turn?


yes but the Queen is still alive she may live for another 10 years ... Charles is 73 years old now.. I doubt he'll be King for long by the time it's his turn before William and Catherine are pronounced King and Queen Consort


----------



## rgp (Jan 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> well , as it turns out the Airline Cabin crew daughter is going to be Queen soon.. Catherine Middleton ( Duchess of Cambridge, William's wife)  is straight from a working class family...



    "Airline Cabin crew daughter" .......... ?


----------



## Purwell (Jan 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> well , as it turns out the Airline Cabin crew daughter is going to be Queen soon.. Catherine Middleton ( Duchess of Cambridge, William's wife)  is straight from a working class family...


Worth more than £67 million business people with royal connections going back at least 100 years.
Not my idea of working class!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2022)

Purwell said:


> Worth more than £67 million business people with royal connections going back at least 100 years.
> Not my idea of working class!


 Middletons ?.. they run a Greeting cards business.. The mother was Cabin crew previously .... despite what they're worth now, they were still working class...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 18, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Oh yes, those girls lived the high life and no doubt enjoyed every moment!. I have no sympathy whatsoever with them.


Seriously! I can't believe you wrote this! Those girls were "groomed" much like pimps do when they "turn" young girls who perhaps strayed or have no decent home to go to and no one to look out for them. Those girls Maxwell recruited were probably made to feel special, perhaps something they did not get in their normal lives. "No doubt enjoyed every moment" ?? How could you possibly know that?


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Middletons ?.. they run a Greeting cards business.. The mother was Cabin crew previously .... despite what they're worth now, they were still working class...



Is that considered a good or a bad thing?  I have no idea about how the class system works in the UK.  In the US, we tend to admire people who work hard and make it on their own.  (Although Michael Middleton, Kate's dad, came from a wealthy family and inherited a lot of money).


----------



## Purwell (Jan 18, 2022)

Is there any truth in the rumour that William met her in The Nag's Head, Peckham on Karaoke night?


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 18, 2022)

Yesterday, I read an article by an investigative British journalist, whose name escapes me, but he researched Catherine's lineage.  Actually, on both of her parents' side of the families, they descend from nobles and aristocracy.  Her father was already wealthy before he became involved in the airline industry.  There was a lot more from her mom's side as well, but I really did not dwell too deeply on it.  Just an for your information piece on one of my news sites.


----------



## ohioboy (Jan 18, 2022)

I am actually descended from Roman Royalty, my Grandfather was Claudius Maximus, I'm Gluteus Maximus.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 23, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> What will happen if he is found not guilty, or the charges are somehow shown to be false?
> 
> Will he get all this back with an apology?
> 
> Have to admit I do think he is guilty, like a lot of people.  However like most of those folks I have no evidentiary basis for my beliefs...


It is my understanding it is a civil suit, which means there is no "guilty" or "not guilty" involved.  Plaintiff is after money damages.


----------



## Purwell (Jan 23, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> I am actually descended from Roman Royalty, my Grandfather was Claudius Maximus, I'm Gluteus Maximus.


Mine was Biggus Dickus!


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 23, 2022)

chic said:


> I feel sorry for her at her advanced age having to go through something like this. Americans don't have titles so I don't completely get it, but I can understand the anguish of a mother over a favorite son.
> 
> Does Ned become Duke of York now that his brother is stripped of that title?


Do show some respect.....the man 's name is Edward.


----------



## Shero (Jan 23, 2022)

Andy will keep the title of “prince” from birth, and remains the Duke of York, which is a peerage. He has lost his military honors and being addressed as His Royal Highness.

Ted holds the titles of Earl of Wessex and Earl of Forfar, in addition to Prince.
.


----------

